# SS Rajula 50 years ago



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

SS Rajula/GMSN was nearly shipwrecked on 3rd November 1966 in a cyclone near Madras. The ex 3rd mate has contacted me and many others who were there to commemorate the 50th anniversary of our escape. They are in Australia, Hawaii, UK, and across the bar.

I'd like to re-create some of the radio activity that went on that day. Within the space of a few hours I received at least 3 SOS (4 ships were driven aground) and sent an XXX several times. Besides that there were the usual QTCs, OBS, TTTs, tuning-up, QRT SPs, WX etc. I would record it.

I envisage doing it on about 3.55 kc/s on an evening. Make short transmissions and be prepared for another station to come on a few 100 Hz off if you talk too long. I'll prepare a guidance log with some callsigns names and messages. A contact in VK said he would not send SOS on air so I have suggested HOH HOH HOH as an alternative.

If anybody would like to join in let me know and we'll work on a sked. 

73
Andrew


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

SOS is still a distress message.....


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Thinking about SOS here is one that I have, for obvious reasons I have never tried to find out if mine works. Built purely for emergency extraction the set is for SAS/SBS use. The RAF had similar sets but they were painted yellow.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

I see there is a new non-fiction book out about Marconi, he was no doubt a genius but had a dark side as a Facist who supported Mussolini and Hitler, at his funeral the biggest wreath was from Hitler.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Fascinating little device, I would have fired it up just to see who came running.
It must be a satellite beacon or, if UHF, then intended for reception by a 'mother-ship' not too far away.
I can't read the manufacturer's name or would try and research it a bit.
Can you share how you came by it or should I not enquire?


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

VHF... same same early epirb frequency....lookee here http://armyradio.com/BE310-Sarbe-3-Rescue-Radio.html


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I think SARBE is the brand name whcih now seems owned by McMurdo (I was Googling on the assumption SAR was something to do with search and rescue, possibly COSPAS SARSAT in infancy but that's as far as I got).


----------



## R798780 (Oct 27, 2004)

GW3OQK said:


> SS Rajula/GMSN was nearly shipwrecked on 3rd November 1966 in a cyclone near Madras. The ex 3rd mate has contacted me and many others who were there to commemorate the 50th anniversary of our escape. They are in Australia, Hawaii, UK, and across the bar.
> 
> Andrew


I found and copied an account of that encounter with the cyclone by the 3rd Officer Martin D. Cotsford, on a site "Tales from the Scuttlebutt". I've been in a few blows but that takes the biscuit


----------



## Bill Greig (Jul 4, 2006)

Naytikos said:


> Fascinating little device, I would have fired it up just to see who came running.
> It must be a satellite beacon or, if UHF, then intended for reception by a 'mother-ship' not too far away.
> I can't read the manufacturer's name or would try and research it a bit.
> Can you share how you came by it or should I not enquire?


The SARBE's were made (and designed) by Burndept Electronics, now owned by McMurdo I think. This would have transmitted on 121.5 Mhz and 243Mhz. 121.5 is the aeronautical distress frequency for civil aircraft and 243 Mhz is the military aero distress frequency. Normally carried in the crews lifevests and once transmitting the aircraft could home in on the crews location, the later models also had voice communication.
Bill


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Bill/Varley have kindly given the information in regards to the maker, I obtained it as a swop for a piece of aircraft which I had in my possession a few years ago, as I indicted it was for use by the SAS/SBS in regards to emergency extraction, the Pilots version were painted Yellow.
The equipment has an element of danger in regards to the aerial which is like a tape rule and folds under the handle shape, when you pull the pin out it shoots out and could take the eye out of the unwary.


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

Here are some recordings made in my vintage shack. MW0LUK acted as VWM using his T1154 and I used ex-RN Murphy 618 with homebrew RX on 3.573. I know it's not exact, but the incident was 50 years ago today.

www.v-d-r.net/images/GW3OQK MW0LUK 66.mp3

http://www.v-d-r.net/images/OBS66.mp3

http://www.v-d-r.net/images/XXX66.mp3

73, Andrew


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

You were using a dummy load on that tx.....weren't you?


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

Troppo, I was not using a dummy load during the 80m QSO with MW0LUK. However, I removed from the recording our callsigns and evidence of it being a normal Sunday evening rag-chew, just to worry you. Nobody joined in to offer assistance. 

I also edited out the amusing moment just before the XXX when the WT8Amp back contact failed, the receivers muted, and I changed to another key. I should have used my 365A.

73, Andrew


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Am I alone in being rather puzzled by this exercise?


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

So, you are telling us that you sent that all to air, live?


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

#14. No. We are in good company.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I was thinking bemused rather than officious so, while I would hope not, you have to accept that the jobsworth is never without clear motivation.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Varley said:


> I was thinking bemused rather than officious so, while I would hope not, you have to accept that the jobsworth is never without clear motivation.


Oh, the former, let me assure you.

I'm just shaking my head...


----------

